# [RISOLTO] Kernel Panic - not syncing

## drins

 :Surprised: Last edited by drins on Sun Mar 14, 2010 11:19 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ago

In generale...quando non riesci ad avviare il sistema..le ipotesi sono 3:

1)Fstab mal configurato (e te lo dice)

2)Menu.lst mal configurato (e te lo dice)

3)Manca qualcosa nel kernel

Molto probabilemente il tuo caso rientra nella terza ipotesi..quindi direi di dare meglio un'occhiata al supporto al fs e al driver del disco (ovviamente built-in) se hai problemi pasta

```
lspci -k
```

 e vediamo di risolvere  :Smile: 

----------

## drins

 :Surprised: Last edited by drins on Sun Mar 14, 2010 11:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## oRDeX

sicuro che il supporto ad ext4 sia builtin nel kernel? (come diceva ago)

----------

## Tigerwalk

```
zgrep "EXT4" /proc/config.gz
```

dovrebbe dirti se il supporto è compilato!

----------

## drins

 :Surprised: Last edited by drins on Sun Mar 14, 2010 11:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Peach

 *drins wrote:*   

> il file config.gz non esiste dentro la directory "proc" come mai?  

 

bisogna avere abilitato CONFIG_IKCONFIG e CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC

(lo trovi in general setup)

----------

